# Những tác hại khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai để trị mụn



## vietmom (2/4/20)

*Trên mạng xã hội lưu truyền một “phương thuốc”: Uống thuốc tránh thai có thể điều hòa nội tiết tố, giúp da không bị mụn. Do đó, rất nhiều phụ nữ đã cố tình uống thuốc tránh thai để trị mụn trứng cá. Vậy "phương thuốc” này có thực sự đáng tin cậy hay không?*
Cũng theo một số cư dân mạng chia sẻ kinh nghiệm – bản thân đã dùng thuốc tránh thai, cơ bản để ngừa thai, nhưng khi uống hết một hộp thuốc tránh thai thì phát hiện, các loại mụn trên mặt đã dần dần biết mất, tiếp tục uống hộp thứ hai, các loại mụn không phát triển nữa.

*1. Uống thuốc tránh thai để ngừa mụn có hiệu quả không?*

*

*​
Bác sĩ Trần Dũng Quân, thuộc Bệnh viện Da liễu của Đại học y khoa phía Nam (Trung Quốc) cho biết, thuốc tránh thai không phải là phương pháp để điều trị mụn trứng cá. Có một loại mụn trứng cá là do nồng độ androgen cao trong cơ thể và bài tiết bã nhờn mạnh.

Progesterone và estrogen thành phần trong thuốc tránh thai, có tác dụng kháng androgen và gián tiếp đóng vai trò trong việc điều trị mụn trứng cá. Trên lâm sàng, đối với một số bệnh nhân bị mụn trứng cá do androgen quá mức, các bác sĩ cũng sẽ kê thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày.

Bị mụn trứng cá do độ androgen trong cơ thể cao sẽ có những biểu hiện: Trên mặt có rất nhiều dầu, da đầu và tóc cũng rất nhờn. Thông thường, mụn trứng cá do quá cao androgen phổ biến hơn ở những người trẻ tuổi và phụ nữ trong thời kỳ mãn kinh. Sau khi mãn kinh ở phụ nữ, nồng độ estrogen giảm và nồng độ androgen tương đối cao.

*2. Những loại mụn nào dùng thuốc tránh thai không có tác dụng*



​
Bác sĩ Trần Dũng Quân cho biết các bệnh nhân mà ông tư vấn điều trị, có khoảng 80% bệnh nhân xét nghiệm máu, đều không có vấn đề về androgen quá mức. Ông nói rằng nhiều người hiện đang bị mụn trứng cá, có các yếu tố gây mụn trứng cá như thức ăn nhiều dầu mỡ, thức khuya, chăm sóc da không đúng cách, trang điểm làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, căng thảng tinh thần quá độ. Những loại mụn trứng cá do những nguyên nhân này gây ra, dùng thuốc tránh thai trị mụn không có tác dụng.
​*3. Những tác hại khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai trị mụn*
Ngay cả khi đó là bệnh nhân bị mụn trứng cá do androgen quá cao, bác sĩ Trần Dũng Quân cũng khuyên bạn không dùng thuốc tránh thai trị mụn. “Nếu không có nhu cầu ngừa thai, đơn giản chỉ là trị mụn thì không cần thiết. Bởi vì, uống thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày để trị mụn, bình thường phải uống liên tiếp 3 tháng trở lên mới có hiệu quả, thậm chí có người uống thuốc trong vài năm”.



​
Điều quan trọng hơn, ngoài uống thuốc tránh thai, còn có rất nhiều phương pháp trị mụn an toàn và hiệu quả hơn. Hơn nữa, thường xuyên uống thuốc tránh thai trị mụn chính là đưa “chất độc” vảo cơ thể, bởi nó để lại tác dụng phụ nguy hại cho sức khỏe. Ví dụ, nó có thể kích thích đường tiêu hóa, gây béo phì, đau ngực và thậm chí ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng, khó chịu, trầm cảm,...

Ngoài ra, các biện pháp tránh thai cũng có chống chỉ định, bệnh nhân mắc bệnh mỡ máu cao, rối loạn chức năng gan và thận, bệnh phụ khoa và người hút thuốc không nên dùng thuốc tránh thai. Chọn sai thuốc tránh thai có thể làm cho vấn đề tồi tệ hơn.

Cũng lưu ý rằng không phải tất cả các loại thuốc tránh thai đều phù hợp với mụn trứng cá. Bác sĩ Trần Dũng Quân cũng giải thích, đa số thuốc tránh thai sẽ được chia làm 2 loại: Thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp và thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày. Trong điều trị mụn trứng cá, trên lâm sàng bình thường lựa chọn thuốc tránh thai dạng hàng ngày, bởi vì thuốc trán thai khẩn cấp có tác dụng tương đối nghiêm trọng, ảnh hưởng rất lớn đối với sức khỏe, nội trong một năm sử dụng sử dụng thuốc tránh thai tốt nhất không quá 3 lần. Thuốc tránh thai hàng ngày có rất nhiều loại, các chất ngừa thai điển hình cũng không giống nhau. Do đó, không phải mọi chất ngừa thai đều có thể kháng với androgen.

Do đó, việc lựa chọn biện pháp tránh thai cũng cần có hướng dẫn y tế cụ thể được đưa ra bởi các bác sĩ chuyên nghiệp và bạn không nên tự ý sử dụng thuốc. Muốn biết mức độ androgen trong cơ thể, bạn cần lấy máu để kiểm tra nội tiết tố.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## bao lam (1/9/20)

Bị mụn trứng cá do độ androgen trong cơ thể cao sẽ có những biểu hiện


----------



## mtrinhtrieuan (10/12/20)

lắp đặt máy lạnh giá rẻ
máy lạnh âm trần giá cạnh tranh


----------



## hoa (26/1/21)

thành phần trong thuốc tránh thai, có tác dụng kháng androgen và gián tiếp đóng vai trò trong việc điều trị mụn trứng cá.


----------



## Lan Anh (25/8/21)

giờ mình mới biết tác dụng này luôn. nhưng uống thuốc tránh thai có nhiều băn khoăn quá


----------



## Bibhash mitra (18/4/22)

really helpful informetion qansbook


----------



## Nguyễn Dương (26/4/22)

Giờ mình mới biết là thuốc tránh thai còn có tác dụng để trị mụn đó ạ!


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (29/4/22)

Mình thấy nói là thuốc tránh thai nếu sử dụng lâu là cũng không tốt đâu


----------



## Phạm Minh Hà (29/4/22)

Thôi giờ trị mụn thì mọi người cứ nên đi da liễu mà điều trị. 
Chứ dùng thuốc tránh thai tác hại như thế này thì nên tránh thôi


----------

